# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Brachioradialis hammer curl issues

## kiki123

This has been a nagging issue for me for about a year now, I've seem a physiotherapist about it and he said rest it for two weeks and it should be fine. That did not work. I broke my thumb recently and was in a cast for 6 weeks, that didn't heal it either.

My pain is felt around the brachioradialis. Not in the elbow area, but more in the forearm and close to its insertion point near the elbow. I can do any palms facing forward bicep movement no problem. 

But my favorite bicep exercise hammer curls are causing pain. When I initially start doing hammers right after a palms forward bicep exercise ie. barbell preachers. I get a sharp pain initially even with the lightest of dumbbells and it feels generally weak in the area. But after 20 or so reps it seems to get used to the movement and the pain goes away and I get much stronger with each rep. Is there something going on with misaligned muscle fibers or something? It sucks because hammers really bring out the bicep outer head, I can work them with narrow grip barbell curls but not so much the Brachioradialis.

Ideas?? Or suggestions on what kind of doc I should see??

----------


## BigBuck6

> This has been a nagging issue for me for about a year now, I've seem a physiotherapist about it and he said rest it for two weeks and it should be fine. That did not work. I broke my thumb recently and was in a cast for 6 weeks, that didn't heal it either.
> 
> My pain is felt around the brachioradialis. Not in the elbow area, but more in the forearm and close to its insertion point near the elbow. I can do any palms facing forward bicep movement no problem. 
> 
> But my favorite bicep exercise hammer curls are causing pain. When I initially start doing hammers right after a palms forward bicep exercise ie. barbell preachers. I get a sharp pain initially even with the lightest of dumbbells and it feels generally weak in the area. *But after 20 or so reps it seems to get used to the movement and the pain goes away and I get much stronger with each rep*. Is there something going on with misaligned muscle fibers or something? It sucks because hammers really bring out the bicep outer head, I can work them with narrow grip barbell curls but not so much the Brachioradialis.
> 
> Ideas?? Or suggestions on what kind of doc I should see??


To me this seems like either a tendon problem or maybe a ligament problem. Have you seen an orthopaedic doctor?

----------


## kiki123

> Have you seen an orthopaedic doctor?


Nope only a physiotherapist. He was fresh out of college and I wasn't convinced with his diagnosis as it has never healed up with rest.

----------


## kiki123

I went back to the physiotherapist today with the purpose of obtaining a referral notice to see the orthopedist. But she pin pointed the problem area and says its most likely the radial nerve. She showed me some Neural mobilization techniques and it definitely feels like it's targeting the problem. So here's hoping it fixes it up.

----------


## songdog

I have the same problem bro.I use a velcro strap that go's around my forearm it helps.I think its for tennis elbow.I think they also call it a tennis elbow strap.Got it at Wal mart.Hope this helps.

----------


## kiki123

How long have you had the problem? It really blows because I must have lost an inch off my upper arm and forearm as it is. It holds you back and effects the development of the other arm indirectly as well. Which I'm sure you've experienced.

----------


## kiki123

Just an update, today I tried out standing cable hammer curl's with the rope and had absolutely no pain! (I have been doing radial nerve stretching exercises so that may be helping as well). It's weird because a week ago I could only use 50% weight on my dumbbell hammers because I was aggravating this problem but now with the cable it seems to be activating the muscles differently so perhaps the constant tension is the best way to approach this and not the uneven tension (especially at the bottom and the top) that you get with dumbbells.

----------


## emil3m

Kiki123, if you are still around can you please detail what had resolved your problem?

I have the exact same issue and nothing seems to work. I'm uninsured so going to specialists is not an option at this point.

I'd really appreciate an elaboration of what Radial Nerve Stretching excersies miraculously solved your problem.

----------


## lovbyts

Last post was 07-03-2011

----------


## Rapplecore

> Kiki123, if you are still around can you please detail what had resolved your problem?
> 
> I have the exact same issue and nothing seems to work. I'm uninsured so going to specialists is not an option at this point.
> 
> I'd really appreciate an elaboration of what Radial Nerve Stretching excersies miraculously solved your problem.


Ever find a solution to this? I'm in the same boat...

----------


## zejj

I made a thread about this a couple weeks ago... guess no one read it... 

I will tell u exactly how to take care of it..

First drop doing any exercises that involve that muscle 

Second get some BPC 157, local shot, (look up how much to inject I forgot how much but it's a small amount..) inject it once in morning and once at night.. do this for 3 weeks.. 

Now last drop hammer curls, and just do strict curls and keep tension on the biceps instead of brachiallis.. 

There. youre welcome. YA BISH

----------

